# Ballast



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

I removed this ballast today and replaced it with a 2 bulb T-8 electronic. It was still working but with 20 watts of losses and single pin bulbs going for $7 each.... The label you can't read says "thinline transformer" at 2 1/2 inches I'd hate to see the non-thinline. Love the warning label.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jfwfmt said:


> I removed this ballast today and replaced it with a 2 bulb T-8 electronic. It was still working but with 20 watts of losses and single pin bulbs going for $7 each.... The label you can't read says "thinline transformer" at 2 1/2 inches I'd hate to see the non-thinline. Love the warning label.


Never seen one like that before..


----------



## ugly1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I remember the ads in EC&M magazine from Sola in the 60's. Their ballast design separated the coils from the capacitors and had vent slots between the compartments. Supposedly lengthened the life of the capacitor by keeping it cooler.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

jfwfmt said:


> I removed this ballast today and replaced it with a 2 bulb T-8 electronic. It was still working but with 20 watts of losses and single pin bulbs going for $7 each.... The label you can't read says "thinline transformer" at 2 1/2 inches I'd hate to see the non-thinline. Love the warning label.


Sad the t 8 will only last a year and that ones going on 40 + ! Remind me again why they banned something that worked so well ? The government is stupid


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

it probably weighed as much as a brick too


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

drspec said:


> it probably weighed as much as a brick too


Yeah i used to take the ballast out when hanging the high output ones myself ! Heavy f'ers for sure !


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

wireman64 said:


> Sad the t 8 will only last a year and that ones going on 40 + ! Remind me again why they banned something that worked so well ? The government is stupid


 progress! and profits. they solved the pcb problem years ago:whistling2:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

papaotis said:


> progress! and profits. they solved the pcb problem years ago:whistling2:


Yep !!! You nailed it


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Remind me again why they banned something that worked so well ?


Sure.



jfwfmt said:


> It was still working but with *20 watts of losses*


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Sure.


Yeah after how many years ? I'll take 20 watts of losses over replacing every other month


----------



## Sparkster23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Same reason they allow manufactures on code making panels, hence the AFCI's everywhere. Pay them to get elected and they will hook you up


----------



## Sparkster23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Most old ballasts have the date stamped on bottom......you won't see that anymore


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Nowadays it would be , "Sola Electronics"


----------

